# Lost in the sauce.



## CombatDave86 (Sep 12, 2011)

I took the first step in taking the CS exam and did pretty well. However when the rankings were posted I was ranked about 30th ish in my residency town. Tricky part is I was listed under civilian bc HRD mysteriously never received the multiple memorandums I sent them, up until yesterday my status changed to veteran shooting me up to 5th. My question for you was is it too late in the game for it to even matter? Anyways if you've read this far I'm mostly satisfying my curiosity. So say if my choice of town does select me what are the next steps? They send a letter, setup a date for an interview, and then what? Any and all help/ advice will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2012)

The test from which I was hired was given in the Spring of 1990....I was ordered to active-duty in November of the same year, and was still deployed when I got my results (my brother mailed me a photocopy of my exam score, which was 99%).

By the time I got back in country, got my military/VA paperwork straightened out, got a place to live, etc., it was the Fall of 1991. I went to 1 Ashburton Place with my DD-214, updated my status to veteran, and started getting cards from civil service PD's I had selected within a few months.

Unless your selected departments had already called for a list before you entered your veteran's status, it shouldn't be a problem. If they did call for a list before you were able to get your veteran's status in, then you should contact an attorney who is familiar with civil service law.


----------



## MARINECOP (Dec 23, 2003)

Well said Delta. That about sums it up.


----------



## CombatDave86 (Sep 12, 2011)

Thanks much Delta.


----------

